# Started!



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello,

The beginning is done! The classical music forum has now its main features...some will be added with time.

You find now forums about your instruments and also a singer's forum.

You can discuss about music, your compositions and arrengements. You will be informed about new CD releases and can talk about your favourite interprets, conducters, choirs...and...and....and....

I hope you will enjoy this forum.

Have fun,

Daniel.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Dan, 

Congrads on starting your own forum! Good luck!

Max


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, this _is_ one dead-sexy forum!


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

Totally! I can visionised it becoming a great community and electrifying mix of musicians.


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion2_@Jul 21 2004, 10:51 PM
> *Yes, this is one dead-sexy forum!
> [snapback]179[/snapback]​*


 :lol: Is it??? :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Angel of Music_@Jul 30 2004, 08:19 PM
> *:lol: Is it??? :lol:
> [snapback]927[/snapback]​*


It sure *is*! B)


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Dead and Sexy don't, I think, belong in the same sentance...Kerry..


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Congra. Daniel on your Forum online

Cheers

Martin



> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Jul 13 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Hello,
> 
> The beginning is done! The classical music forum has now its main features...some will be added with time.
> ...


----------



## karlhenning (Aug 22, 2005)

Took me a while to figure out how to go directly to the first new post.

But maybe the problem was, there were so few new posts? 

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

couldn't agree more with you guys... wake me up, will you??... ZZzzzzzzzzz... -_-


----------

